
Ask HN: How do I get a better understanding of NoSQL databases - lazyfunctor
I have a reasonable understanding of relational databases. I am not so sure about NoSQL databases. Though I have used mongodb in the past. 
Can someone point me to resources to get a deeper understanding? How do I go about learning the trade-offs of choosing say a document store over a key value store. Also CAP theorem and related trade-offs. When is NoSQL better suited than relational etc.
======
dikek
The Little MongoDB Book might help. It doesn't answer all your questions but
it gave me enough background (albeit MongoDB specific) to learn more. It's
also a fairy short read.
[http://openmymind.net/mongodb.pdf](http://openmymind.net/mongodb.pdf)

~~~
latch
The Little Redis Book [1] might be better. Redis is easier to pick up and
probably more useful as it's more complementary to existing database options.

[1] [http://openmymind.net/redis.pdf](http://openmymind.net/redis.pdf)

------
alok-g
This goes a bit in a different direction, but it should help.

"SQL and NoSQL are two sides of the same coin, mathematically"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313234)

------
joeclark77
I can't recommend enough the book _Seven Databases in Seven Weeks_ by Eric
Redmond & Jim Wilson. It covers the whole range of different types of
databases, with just a little bit of theory (the CAP theorem).

------
s3b
I would recommend Martin Fowler's NoSQL Distilled :
[http://martinfowler.com/books/nosql.html](http://martinfowler.com/books/nosql.html)

~~~
joeclark77
I also found a great video lecture by Martin Fowler on the topic:
[http://youtu.be/qI_g07C_Q5I](http://youtu.be/qI_g07C_Q5I)

